

Insights From Steve Jobs Keynote Circa 1997 - jbyers
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/58082/16-Brilliant-Insights-From-Steve-Jobs-Keynote-Circa-1997.aspx

======
oasisbob
I don't know what to make of this exchange, but I found it fascinating.
(Starts at 12:15)

 _Audience member:_ "I think it's important that Apple be perceived as
different, 'cuz if Apple says we're just like everybody else, but better that
doesn't really say very much ..."

 _Jobs:_ "I don't think it's good that Apple is perceived as being different,
I think it's important that Apple is perceived as being much better. If being
different is essential to doing that I think we have to do that ... I don't
care about being different. Wouldn't you agree?"

 _Audience member:_ "I agree, but I think Apple needs to articulate those
difference better."

Later(?) in 1997, Apple launched the Think Different campaign:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmG9jzCHtSQ>

"So we have to be really clear in what we want them to know about us. ... The
Apple brand has seriously suffered from neglect. The way to do that is to not
speak about speed ... it's not to talk about why we're better than Windows."

I can't reconcile Jobs in these two videos. I'd like to think it shows a
remarkable flexibility in opinion.

------
jmjerlecki
"It’s incredibly stupid for Apple to get into a position where for Apple to
win, Microsoft has to lose. That’s really dumb."

Its amazing how on the money that quote is.

------
rmason
Though he'd only been back Apple a short time when this video was recorded he
had an amazingly clear vision of where Apple needed to go. One that he
executed on once he assumed the CEO role.

Two things I caught that were highly interesting:

He talked about Apple 'controlling distribution' and then caught himself. Was
he already planning Apple stores that long ago?

He was obsessed about having a good cell phone and hearing him go on it was
interesting to note was before the smartphone had even been invented. I note
with humor that it was a dealbreaker for him that the phone have a physical
keyboard! Guess that's one area he comprised on in the final design.

~~~
cwe
He never said physical keyboard. Just keyboard, and always connected to the
net.

~~~
rmason
The phone he mentioned previously using had an on screen keyboard so I
inferred from his emphasis that the phone have an actual keyboard that he
meant a physical one.

~~~
rimantas
He said he did not want to use that scribble thing.

------
dshah
Is it just me or does Jobs seem to be conflicted a bit between the strategic
value of controlling everything vs. the value of opening things up and
licensing to third-parties?

~~~
pohl
Perhaps nobody has yet offered them the "fair price" he believes Apple should
get for licensing the operating system.

------
stretchwithme
Why do people try to demonstrate how on the money Steve was back then?
Clearly, he's had many deeper insights since then and you would hope so.

He's abandoned some of what he talked about and doubled down on others. And
many of the ideas he's had only could have emerged as he went down the path.

------
seiji
I feel the post misses the historical importance of the video. I watched it
last week and also came up with an entire page full of notes, but my notes
ended up sounding more MBA-ish.

Watch his personality. Watch the way he tells stories and interacts with
people when faced with praise, hostility, and indifference.

He's completely open. In this video, he isn't CEO -- he's just an advisor. He
can say what he wants, what he means, and what he feels with no corporate
marketing sitting in the way.

His stump points throughout:

    
    
      - We can save the world by reducing complexity
      - We must make people love us through our great products
      - Somebody give me a goddamn internet phone with a non-stylus keyboard

